# display ideas



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

I've run out of ideas too. don't want to do the same things again this year. good luck in coming up with ideas


----------



## Guy Kitchell (Jun 19, 2013)

How about a simple electric scare using a boom plate and a frightimer? It will be less than $100 and will scare the pants off anyone! These are always a great scare at my haunts.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

hmmm i think i should get my sister to dress as a ghost girl and pop up from behind my tombstone that says "in loving memory of samantha"


----------



## Guy Kitchell (Jun 19, 2013)

Here is a blog post I did explaining how to hook up a Boom Plate or electronic firecracker to a simple Frightimer with a motion sensor to automate the scare. You can do it all for $73!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/guy-kitchell/1445-electronic-firecrackers-noise-makers.html



Guy


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

maybe some simple lighting? strobes can be annoying to some people, I personally think a small dollar store one can make the biggest difference. or even just a string of purple or orange lights? low lying fog machines are always good to, to add a spooky effect.


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

Lighting is easiest the kids in the neighbourhood are scared of just the light


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

good thing i bought the set of spotlights at a yardsale  i think my display with out fence will give people a feeling that something will crawl or pop up


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Did you take any pictures of your haunt? I would like to see how big your yard is. what kind of a theme are you going for?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i dont have a theme and its my first time making a grave yard


----------

